# Chicken Pox And IVF



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone know 

If its safe


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Have you had it before? X


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

yes


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Then you should have immunity and therefore not catch it/ it not be a problem 

Kaz xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

ok thank you


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I wou mention it to the clinic as not everyone who has had it once has immunity xx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

I have but wanted other peoples views too


----------

